# Raster? Grafikobjekt Oberfläche? dingsbums



## Borti (5. Sep 2006)

Guten Morgen.

Sorry, aber ich weiß nicht wie ich es beschreiben soll  

Und Ich weiß nicht ob ich mit meinem Thema hier im richtigen Forum bin, aber ihr könnt es ja verschieben wenn es besser wo anders hin passt.
Vorweg sollte ich vielleicht erstmal erwähnen, dass ich noch nicht so lange Programmiere und vor allem nicht mit Java.
Ich möchte keinen fertigen Code von euch geliefert bekommen, sondern am besten nur hinweise was ich mir ansehen sollte. Learning by doing 
So genug gelabert.

Ich schocke am besten gleich mal mit einem Screenshot.





Der Screenshot ist aus dem Freeware Programm StarUML.

Ihr könnt euch vielleicht schon vorstellen was es sein soll, aber ich will es doch noch mal etwas erklären. Ich möchte eine Arbeitsfläche, am besten mit solchen Rasterpunkten wie sie auf dem Screenshot zu sehen sind, wo ich dann Grafiken hin und her schieben, oder sie in der Größe verändern kann. Das ist noch nicht alles was das Programm können soll, aber ich denke für den Anfang sollte es reichen.

Es gibt aber auch einen kleinen Haken an der Sache ich soll am besten nur Standard Bibliotheken verwenden.


----------



## AlArenal (5. Sep 2006)

Warum suchen sich Anfänger immer gleich solche Brocken?

Du müsstest dich erstmal heftigst mit MVC, Event-Handling in Java und Grunlagen AWT und Swing einarbeiten. Du wirst nämlich ein eigenes Model brauchen, welches deine Objekte aufnimmt (und natürlich Klassen die die Objekte repräsentieren) und einen View, der weiß wie er sich und die Objekte seines Model darstellt.
Damit das Ganze auch interaktiv ist, brauchst du eine ganze Menge Event-Handling.
Am Ende hast du eigene kleine Graph-Lib wie z.B. JGraph. Ein nettes Stück Arbeit.. Aber du solltest auf dem Weg dahin mal besser klein anfangen, dich Stück für Stück mit den Grundlagen beschäftigen und das Ganze dann zusammenfügen.


----------



## Borti (5. Sep 2006)

Die Aufgabe habe ich mir nicht so ganz selber ausgesucht x)

Ich soll diese Aufgabe im Rahmen einer Studienarbeit in meinem Praxissemster machen. Ich werde mich erstmal ein wenig damit beschäftigen und dann zu meinem Chef gehen und im sagen ich kann das oder ich kann das nicht, denn er hätte wohl noch eine Ausweich Arbeit für mich falls das nicht klappt.

Danke erstmal.


----------



## Gast (5. Sep 2006)

So habe gerade mit meinem Chef gesprochen und dabei ist herausgekommen, dass ich einfach viel zu kompliziert gedacht habe 

Ich soll zum Anfang erstmal einfach nur eine Oberfläche haben auf der ich ein Objekt hin und her schieben kann. Vom prinzip her so etwas wie drag & drop.


----------

